# Quickie Fence



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Quickie Fence

~Links Fixed~

I made pvc fence for my graveyard the cheap/fast way,
Halloween 2006 :: fog check picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Halloween 2006 :: not too bad picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Here is a close-up, the vertical bars are 1/2 inch pvc, the cross bars are 3/4 inch pvc and the posts between each section are one inch pvc.
Halloween 2006 :: halloween320.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Took a $5 garden arch and spray painted it black, if you can see it behind our son and me:
Halloween 2006 :: halloween331.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

Take a 10 ft. piece of 1/2 inch pvc and cut it into 3 pieces of different lengths. Cut a 10 ft. piece of 3/4 in. pvc in half. Lay the 2 halves on the ground and arrange the 3 (1/2 in.) pieces you cut onto them lining up the bottom. With a drill, screw the pieces onto the bottom "cross bar" then if you want them all wonky like I did, arrange them to your liking and screw them to the top cross bar.
Repeat this process for as many fence sections as you like.
Cut a 10 ft. piece of 1 or 2 inch pvc into 3 equal pieces. Repeat this until you have as many "fence posts" as you need for between your sections.
Paint your fence. I used black spray paint, I meant to put finials on all of the ends but didn't get time so that is why the white is showing on them. I had skelly hands on them the year before but they almost all fell off.
We have sandy soil so I was able to stick dowels into the ground and slide the fence and fence posts over it. That is what makes them stand up. If you have clay or hard soil you may not be able stick a wooden dowel into it without breaking it, so you may need to buy a piece of rebar for each fence section and post.

As I said, this is very cheap and quick to make. From two 1/2 inch pvc pipe, two 3/4 inch pvc pipe and one 1 inch (or 2 inch, whichever you prefer) pvc pipe, you will get 10 feet of fence. Add a couple cans of cheap spray paint and 5 dowels or rebars and you have a good starter cemetary fence!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ish ..your links says page not found but I did check your sig link and seen a fence in those in the 2006 haunt... is that same one you are talking about here? 
looks good


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

did someone say quickie?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Ish - do you have a general idea of approximately what the total cost was in making your fence?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Okay, got the links fixed!

The last time I bought pvc pipe 1/2 in. was $0.96, 3/4 in. was either $1.19 or $1.29 and 1 in. was around $2.

So lets say 2 @ $1, 2 @ $1.30 and 1 @ $2 makes 10 foot of fence for $5.60 roughly (prices in your area may vary + tax).
Add self drilling screws, I still am using from a bag bought several years ago, so don't know the price off hand, and spray paint for $0.99 (or cheaper at BL) and you've easily got 10 foot of fence for under $10.

Now depending on what you can scrounge for free from construction sites or the price of buying wooden dowel or rebar, it may be more or much less.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nicely done! And ya can't beat that price...I used old, weathered pieces of lathe (spelling?) to build my fence but I always wanted the black iron fence look. Thanks for the cost breakdown.


----------

